# Orijen has corn!



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Thanks for the correction everyone - it's considered an 'herb' when they use this part of the corn. I left the rest of the info for anyone who wanted the explanation.

They label it on the package as zea mays which is derived from corn silk and according to Orijen they believe it is good for urinary tract health.

Here's the explanation from Orijen:

Q: WHAT IS ZEA MAYS and WHY IS IT IN ORIJEN?

A: The Zea Mays in ORIJEN is CORN SILK which is actually classified 
as an herb or botanical - not a grain. Corn Silk is NOT made from 
grain but rather from filaments from the flowers of female corn 
plant. This costly botanical features Maizenic Acid as an active 
ingredient and is formulated in ORIJEN diets at 300mg/kg. As corn 
silk does not contain corn starch or corn protein it poses 
absolutely no risk to dogs that may have corn allergies.

Corn silk is used to treat urinary tract infections and kidney 
stones and is regarded as a soothing diuretic useful for any 
irritation of the urinary system (a common health problem in today's 
companion dogs and cats). As corn silk is used as a kidney remedy 
and in the regulation of fluids, this herb is believed to be helpful 
in treating high blood pressure and water retention.

As a well known herbal remedy, corn silk is used to treat urinary 
conditions in countries including the United Sates, China, Haiti, 
Turkey, and Trinidad. Furthermore, in China, corn silk as a 
component in an herbal formula is used to treat diabetes.

http://www.championpetfoods.com/orijen/faq/


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

their explanation seems reasonable, it's the flower of the corn plant but not corn.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Lisa, I think you should change the topic, as it isn't grain. So Orijen is grain free. There are lot's of flower's used for homopathic treatments, etc. I would say that Orijen is grain free based on the info you provided. Kathy



Me&2Girls said:


> I just discovered that the "grain free" Orijen food isn't!!!! They label it on the package as zea mays which is derived from corn silk and according to one dog food store owner this has been confirmed by Orijen who believes it is good for urinary tract health. I haven't checked this out on www.snopes.com, but I really feel like they have duped a lot of customers. :suspicious: Pass this one on!
> 
> Here's the explanation from Orijen:
> 
> ...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I agree. Sorry, Lisa. This corn silk is considered a herb, not a grain at all, so no need to worry about it. 

Check here: http://www.ageless.co.za/corn_silk.htm

and here: http://www.healthy.net/scr/article.asp?ID=1867

This ingdt. has actually been in the Orijen since back in 2007.


----------

